# Free overnighting in West Cornwall under review



## WildThingsKev

"Overnight camping on roads and lay-bys in west Cornwall is being reviewed.

Cornwall Council said it had received complaints about camper vans parking for up to a fortnight for free, stopping others from using the spaces.

One popular area for camper vans to park for free is the sea wall between Marazion and Long Rock near Penzance".

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cornwall/10535003.stm

I live locally so never use the spot but I reckon this could also threaten a lot of other less well known overnighting spots.

What say you?

Kev


----------



## Marilyn

I think it's Powys in Wales which has a '1 night in 7' rule - park for one night for free but don't return within the week. I know this is for car parks but maybe it would work well in Cornwall for these wild camping spots. It does seem very selfish for people to park up for days (or weeks) at a time so the 1 night in 7 rule would give others a chance. Just a thought :wink: 

The thing is, though, that the guy who is quoted in that article as saying he comes and parks there for a fortnight every year is 82 years old. I wouldn't envy anyone the job of telling someone of that age that he can no longer have his annual holiday there; after all, he may not have too many years left to enjoy it.  

Perhaps a 1-in-7 rule but turn a blind eye to the old gentleman and wait for him to pop his clogs? 8O


----------



## rayc

I noted the comment ""I counted 16 camper vans here on Sunday, when there's a camper van site just over there crying out for people to go and park."

I wonder what the nightly fee is at the park? Perhaps what they really need is an aire with a nominal fee.


----------



## GerryD

This is inconsiderate use of a facility that makes the area motorhome friendly. But then it is no more inconsiderate than those that do the same on the Spanish Costas and have made it difficult for the legitimate motorhomers. 
Once again it is the few spoiling it for the masses.
Gerry


----------



## Noel

Marilyn said:


> I think it's Powys in Wales which has a '1 night in 7' rule - park for one night for free but don't return within the week. I know this is for car parks but maybe it would work well in Cornwall for these wild camping spots. It does seem very selfish for people to park up for days (or weeks) at a time so the 1 night in 7 rule would give others a chance. Just a thought :wink:
> 
> The thing is, though, that the guy who is quoted in that article as saying he comes and parks there for a fortnight every year is 82 years old. I wouldn't envy anyone the job of telling someone of that age that he can no longer have his annual holiday there; after all, he may not have too many years left to enjoy it.
> 
> Perhaps a 1-in-7 rule but turn a blind eye to the old gentleman and wait for him to pop his clogs? 8O


May be 82 but he is no gentleman! I hope the old selfish hogger is not a member of MHF :twisted:


----------



## 04HBG

What else can they expect when campsites in Cornwall are charging anything up to £50 a night just to park a motorhome. My son is paying £35 a night just to pitch a tent for 2 people.

What is needed is some good reasonable stopping places just like in France or Germany, their aires or stellaplatz system would be an ideal system to follow.

RD


----------



## greenasthegrass

We stayed for one night and one night only at Marazion it was the most annoying night in our Cornwall trip of 10 days. Vehicles zoomed past shaking van constantly then from 6am onwards locals went past blowing their horns all the time.

There is a car park further up but no overnight allowed its such a shame as that is a far better place - I would pay £10 a night to stay there with no facilities they are mad!

So would never ever park at Marazion or recommend it.

On a slightly different note - you pay £1000's for a van and then want to park for free - surely using a CL/CS or campsite is not that far out of your budget? 

Granted aires in France are ok am not a great fan of those either cos I can never make out whether they are just a stopping place as you technically can't get a deckchair out but then some you have to be there at crack of dawn to get a spot!

Give me municipal campsites anyday.

Greenie


----------



## zulurita

Just seen a report on this on BBC Spotlight.

Must say I wouldn't want to stay there for 2 weeks or more. They interviewed a couple in a High Top and must say I didn't like their attitude.

It does give the motorhome community a bad name. A one night stay is one thing to have a whole holiday there is something else!

Now if they opened up a section of a large car park for 1 to 3 night stays that would be fine and charge a reasonable fee.

No wonder we spend our money in Europe.

We have just had 2 months away in Holland, Germany, Denmark and France.

We stayed 3 nights at the most anywhere and we stayed on official Aires, Stellplatz and in Denmark used the Nordic Camper book and Vicarious Scandinavian book. (one spot was nolonger in use as the house had been sold so told we could park on the beach, so stayed just the one night).

We certainly don't like the big, packed in like sardine sites we saw in Denmark.

So Europe is where I will continue to spend most of my money until the UK catch up with what motorhomes want/like.

In the UK will use mostly CL sites. Adult only sites and very ocassionally rally sites.


----------



## Hobbyfan

04HBG said:


> What else can they expect when campsites in Cornwall are charging anything up to £50 a night just to park a motorhome. My son is paying £35 a night just to pitch a tent for 2 people.
> 
> What is needed is some good reasonable stopping places just like in France or Germany, their aires or stellaplatz system would be an ideal system to follow.
> 
> RD


Totally over the top! What we can expect is that he moves around or he stays on a reasonably-priced CC or C&CC site or even better on a CL or a CS.

£50 a night indeed! I doubt that anyone on this forum has ever paid that for a night's camping for just two people and a motor-home!

The man is selfish and gives us all a bad name.


----------



## flyingpig

04HBG said:


> What else can they expect when campsites in Cornwall are charging anything up to £50 a night just to park a motorhome. My son is paying £35 a night just to pitch a tent for 2 people.
> 
> What is needed is some good reasonable stopping places just like in France or Germany, their aires or stellaplatz system would be an ideal system to follow.
> 
> RD


And so say I as well! Rip off sites in abundance down in Cornwall......my neck of the woods, about 4mls from Marazion. Still wrong to hog though.


----------



## Hobbyfan

It's always puzzled me how any site can be a rip-off! Rip-off implies dishonesty and cheating. Every site publishes its prices and people have free choice as to whether they use them or not. You may as well say that Le Manoir Aux Quat' Saisons restaurant is a rip off because a meal will cost over £100, when you can get a meal in a local cafe for a tenner or less.

The site that the poster's son is on for £35 a night is probably a mega-site with swimming pool, club-house etc. etc. and the fact that it's a tent is irrelevant. A large tent and a car take up more space and do more damage to the grass than a motorhome. 

It's a free market, when you sell your house you'll go for the best price you can. If you owned a camp site you'd price it according to the market, the location and the facilities.

No one is forced to buy anything that they don't want!


----------



## flyingpig

Hobbyfan said:


> It's always puzzled me how any site can be a rip-off! Rip-off implies dishonesty and cheating. Every site publishes its prices and people have free choice as to whether they use them or not. You may as well say that Le Manoir Aux Quat' Saisons restaurant is a rip off because a meal will cost over £100, when you can get a meal in a local cafe for a tenner or less.
> 
> The site that the poster's son is on for £35 a night is probably a mega-site with swimming pool, club-house etc. etc. and the fact that it's a tent is irrelevant. A large tent and a car take up more space and do more damage to the grass than a motorhome.
> 
> It's a free market, when you sell your house you'll go for the best price you can. If you owned a camp site you'd price it according to the market, the location and the facilities.
> 
> No one is forced to buy anything that they don't want!


Sorry Hobbyfan if I upset you! 
Living here in Cornwall, every summer I see first hand the price increases imposed not just by campsites, but service providers in general ( pasties,parking,shops,cafes etc). I only speak as I find.
Whilst I understand people need to make a living,don't you think a decent line needs to be drawn?
By the way,speaking from experience,used to run a cafe in St Ives,so DO know the score.
The owners sentiments ran along the lines of "one born every minute". Nuff said!!!!   :roll: :roll:


----------



## chasper

I saw this earlier on the local BBC Spotlight evening news. The couple they interviewed said they spend 6 months in Spain, then come back over here. They described themselves as "old aged travellers". I would have thought they could have used their heating allowance to subsidise their lifestyle! Anyway the council are looking at stopping overnight camping at this and similar locations. As for the other fella he spends thousands on his motorhome and then expects to stay for two weeks in the same place, what does he do with his waste water and suchlike?


----------



## flyingpig

Noel said:


> Marilyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's Powys in Wales which has a '1 night in 7' rule - park for one night for free but don't return within the week. I know this is for car parks but maybe it would work well in Cornwall for these wild camping spots. It does seem very selfish for people to park up for days (or weeks) at a time so the 1 night in 7 rule would give others a chance. Just a thought :wink:
> 
> The thing is, though, that the guy who is quoted in that article as saying he comes and parks there for a fortnight every year is 82 years old. I wouldn't envy anyone the job of telling someone of that age that he can no longer have his annual holiday there; after all, he may not have too many years left to enjoy it.
> 
> Perhaps a 1-in-7 rule but turn a blind eye to the old gentleman and wait for him to pop his clogs? 8O
> 
> 
> 
> May be 82 but he is no gentleman! I hope the old selfish hogger is not a member of MHF :twisted:
Click to expand...

And so say I!


----------



## Hobbyfan

flyingpig said:


> Hobbyfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's always puzzled me how any site can be a rip-off! Rip-off implies dishonesty and cheating. Every site publishes its prices and people have free choice as to whether they use them or not. You may as well say that Le Manoir Aux Quat' Saisons restaurant is a rip off because a meal will cost over £100, when you can get a meal in a local cafe for a tenner or less.
> 
> The site that the poster's son is on for £35 a night is probably a mega-site with swimming pool, club-house etc. etc. and the fact that it's a tent is irrelevant. A large tent and a car take up more space and do more damage to the grass than a motorhome.
> 
> It's a free market, when you sell your house you'll go for the best price you can. If you owned a camp site you'd price it according to the market, the location and the facilities.
> 
> No one is forced to buy anything that they don't want!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Hobbyfan if I upset you!
> Living here in Cornwall, every summer I see first hand the price increases imposed not just by campsites, but service providers in general ( pasties,parking,shops,cafes etc). I only speak as I find.
> Whilst I understand people need to make a living,don't you think a decent line needs to be drawn?
> By the way,speaking from experience,used to run a cafe in St Ives,so DO know the score.
> The owners sentiments ran along the lines of "one born every minute". Nuff said!!!!   :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

You didn't upset me!  Tourist type businesses in Cornwall have a very short season and I suppose that they need to make most of their profits in just a few months, but the rent and rates and other expenses still have to be paid all year.

What I did very much disagree with though (not from you by the way) was the comment that the old chap was entitled to park in the same free place for a fortnight because sites in Cornwall are £50! I can guarantee that there'll be sites within minutes for a fraction of that!


----------



## Pard

This concerns me. I spent a night here recently (see pic), and one a few years back in winter. Camping one night in a spot where there are no houses opposite seems OK to me. There's a marshland wildlife reserve, but the birds haven't had a high profile as objectors. Multi-night stays, though, are inviting the authorities to clamp down. 
There are no waste disposal facilities, although there are public toilets nearby, and presumably those using them and cleaning them are likely to be none-too-pleased with the inevitable spillages. However, reason doesn't come into it, and although the idea of allowing 1 night in 7 is quite sensible, it will be all or nothing, and in this case it will be nothing. 
So thank you to yet more selfish campers who couldn't really care less about the knock-on effect of their actions.
With the National Trust (which I support generally) moving carparks away from clifftops and hiding them behind earth banks, and local authorities making no provision in the marked-out carparks for anything bigger than a VW camper to make as much dosh as posible, it's almost impossible to find a place with a close-up sea view, let alone one to stay at overnight.


----------



## mandyandandy

Just up the road a little way is a small but lovely campsite, we stayed there for 2 weeks with the C&CC about 4 year ago. 

It is a temporary holiday site that they run each year in August for 3 weeks generally, not overlooking the bay but near enough as you are away from the road and with all the facilities you need. 

I think we paid £7 a night. 

Mandy

Just had a look in out and about and not in there this year, shame.


----------



## vicdicdoc

GerryD said:


> This is inconsiderate use of a facility that makes the area motorhome friendly. But then it is no more inconsiderate than those that do the same on the Spanish Costas and have made it difficult for the legitimate motorhomers.
> Once again it is the few spoiling it for the masses.
> Gerry


What is a 'legitimate' motorhomer ? 
(I'm assuming we all have valid tax, insurance & MOT)


----------



## Hobbyfan

I'd have thought that a legitimate motor-homer is one who considers the needs of others and the reputation of the entire motor-homing fraternity, rather than just his own selfish needs.


----------



## Daillyboy

When we travel to Cornwall from SW Scotland, we use this spot but only overnight and for 2 or 3 nights at the most as we go gadding about in our motorhome during the day. As members of the Caravan Club we use also, the CL's in the area. Agree about the traffic rocking the van and the locals? tooting their horns as they pass early in the morning. The main users are fishermen during the night, and they generally make very little noise. Expensive sites, where? we have also overnighted in the Marazion sailing club car park for £4, a facility which is also available at Tintagel.


----------



## barryd

I love wild camping but only when it is just that, "wild". in a remote spot where you wont be disturbed or where you wont annoy anyone. I cant see the pleasure in staying on a roadside with noisy cars and people beeping horns at you.

CL's are my answer where there is no ideal wild camping to be had but they are only 5 van sites. What we need is more Motorhome only sites. Just big fields with water and waste disposal and nothing else with a max charge of £10 per night. thats my limit really. A tenner. Why should I pay more than that when I dont need any facilities? 

There are some cracking CL's in Devon and Cornwall and we stayed on a few last winter in the cold and the snow and loved it. It would be great if we could just have a few fields with facilities where you parked and someone collected the money each morning, just like in France.

by the way if that guy stays put for two weeks, he must have a huge water tank and several Thetfords!


----------



## 04HBG

What I did very much disagree with though (not from you by the way) was the comment that the old chap was entitled to park in the same free place for a fortnight because sites in Cornwall are £50! I can guarantee that there'll be sites within minutes for a fraction of that![/quote]

It was myself that said sites were charging £50 per night and they are but at no time did i say anybody was entitled to stay for free in the same spot for two weeks or even one night.
I said and i repeat (What can they expect) meaning that by overcharging or ripping off tourists they encourage wildcamping.

I agree there are cheaper sites and CLs if you look around but on the whole during July and August they are all overpriced witht he exception of CLs. 
Could the average home owner rent out his house for what they charge per night or week, no way and all they are renting you is a small patch of land.

Myself i have never ever wild camped in Cornwall, in the past we used to keep a caravan down there and loved the place but being a pensioner now i find it too expensive and it is much cheaper for me to head off to France for a month than have a fortnight in Cornwall paying for overpriced campsites and having to pay for two overpriced parking spots to park a motorhome for an hour or so.

RD


----------



## Hobbyfan

04HBG said:


> Could the average home owner rent out his house for what they charge per night or week, no way and all they are renting you is a small patch of land.
> 
> RD


Now this is just being silly! CLs with no facilities are 'just renting you a patch of land' and that's why they charge so little.

Have you ever been on an expensive site and seen the development work that must have gone on to create it? Have you seen the toilet and shower blocks that have been built at large expense? Have you seen the swimming pools and clubhouses and children's playgrounds and the pleasant grounds that have to be kept in shape by a load of gardeners?

Have you any idea of the health and safety requirements that need enforcing and the staff to supervise and run the place?

Yes, it's such a doddle running a camp site, money for old rope. If it's so easy and the profits are so huge I'm surprised that you're not opening one next week. Just imagine, you can rent some one a little patch of land and charge them fifty quid, wonderful!

Large commercial sites with all the facilities aren't for me and I suspect aren't for most people on this forum, but they have a place for families in tents and caravans who want to stay somewhere for a couple of weeks and which has all the bells and whistles.

None of them are forced to pay whatever is charged so presumably they're happy to do so?


----------



## olley

Charging the most that you can get is what running a business is all about, run it any other way and its called a hobby.

Olley


----------



## rugbyken

daillyboy mentioned the marazion sailing club car park, its actually a private car park, when we were looking at the wild spot in question someone advised us to use the car park and we also found it as a secret snail in a cornwall review by practical motorhome , its a lovely spot facing mount st michael,
on the question of facilities provided, its like the old chestnut about stopping at a hotel and being charged for the swimming pool even though you dont use it. i love to stop at a cl/cs type site and resent subsidising users of full facility sites with the big clubs [not that you can ever book them without 6 months notice] when we used to camp with our kids we always went for the sites with pools etc now with no kids along we avoid them , 
we put a lot of effort into researching what an irish motorhomer we met on a beach called freedom camping, the fact that it's free is of course a consideration but eg people were camping on the sand at inch dingle bay for free but the shop ran a minimum facility site for 5 euros across the road so we used that somewhere to empty the loo/grey waste and top up the tank all we need every 3/4 days


----------



## Rosbotham

I've just booked a CC site in West Cornwall for August BH and it was no more expensive than a CC club site anywhere else in the country. So although it's true that there are lots of "ultra-full facility" sites charging top dollar in Cornwall, equally there are plenty CLs at more budget prices, and club sites at mid-range.

There really is no reason to become a semi-permanent feature on the sea front, and by doing so it spoils things for those people who want to wild camp for the odd night or so, and gives the rest of us a bad name by association that we happen to drive a motorhome.

Paul


----------



## roamingsue

The point is if wild camping is going to be tolerated it has to be discreet. If your roll up late at nighting and quietly move somewhere else at daybreak leaving no trace there is no problem. If you block car parking spaces by staying there for days you are going to annoy.

Enough annoyed people and locals and then banns come in.


----------



## joencarol

"_Yes, it's such a doddle running a camp site, money for old rope. If it's so easy and the profits are so huge I'm surprised that you're not opening one next week. Just imagine, you can rent some one a little patch of land and charge them fifty quid, wonderful!_ "

Actually, the profits of running a camp site *are *huge and it really isn't that difficult to run one - we looked into it. The real problem is you can't get land at any price and even if if you could get land you wouldn't get planning permission to use it for a site.


----------



## roamingsue

Wild camping (in my opinion a poor term for the activity), is really something in this crowded isle to be used for when you park up late in the evening and depart quietly in the morning, leaving no mess. That is you use the spot when it is not much use for anybody else.

Useful on touring, or situations when you are in transit on a long journey. There is a problem in arriving late and even more in departing in the early hours because of disturbing other campers.

Running a campsite is far from a doodle & point is well made I can see that but the reality is some of the charges are mad! Compare it with a budget hotel such as a travel lodge which comes with ensuite!


----------



## Hobbyfan

You can't ignore the fact that Travel Lodges open all year. Most camp sites have to make the return on their investment over a very short period.

Dalton's, one of Britain's leading licensed-trade estate agents is currently selling a caravan park. It's only £800,000, so all of you who think it's a doddle with huge profits to be made should pile in there.

If the profits are so huge you'll have no problem convincing your bank manager!


----------



## WildThingsKev

*Reply received from Councillor Sue Nicholas*

When I began this topic I also wrote to Councillor Sue Nicholas (mentioned in the article), told her I would be posting the news on this forum and included the link to it. I also explained a little about the continental "aires de service". She has now replied:

"Dear Kevin,

Thank you for your e mail regarding the parking problems for motorhomes/ camper vans.

I have had a number of suggestions in line with yours and I will be taking them forward at a meeting with fellow councillors and highway managers.

Best wishes

Sue"

I see that shortly after the original posting this topic was also raised on other forums and it seems that members of all forums have written to her and have, I presume, received a simlar reply.

It is pleasing to see that, almost without exception, the forums have expressed understanding for the councils predicament and displeasure at the "long stayers". Lets hope that the council will take on board this responsible attitude and work towards a positive outcome, not just at Marazion but for Cornwall in general.

Kevin Andriessen
Cornwall


----------



## TomThumb

*Free overnighting in West Cornwall*

It's true that there are some extraordinary fees being charged to park your van / motorhome overnight in West Cornwall.

Considering the fact that you are a self contained unit with everything you require onboard, your tyres taking up no more than about two sq ft of land, how on earth they can justify charging anywhere between £20-50 per night, is quite beyond me especially when the facility is nothing more than a field in the middle of nowhere.

Yes, I do live in West Cornwall and I know the roads down here like the back of my hand.

Every weekend I disappear off for the weekend somewhere in Devon or Cornwall, thankfully knowing the area so well, I know of a great number of locations where I can park my small motorhome up for the night free of charge, in some beautiful surroundings.

They just take a bit of finding but the locations are there if you know where to look for them.

Myself, I always make sure I stay two nights at most and never leave a trace of my having visited a site, quite often picking up the litter left by others in any one location so others can avail themselves the opportunity of getting away with it for a night or two without causing anyone any distress in the immediate vicinity.

One does have to be careful though of the illegal wheel clamping operators one company especially springing to mind from Camborne who have no Security Industry Authority license and a company which was dissolved in 2009 yet are still clamping vehicles often. (They have been reported to the authorities)

The long stayers cause a lot more problems, both for other visitors and locals. There should be as others have stated a 1-2 night maximum stay at any free or near free overnight parking location. Anyone staying longer than this timeframe should be made to pay a premium.

There are many completely roadworthy vans and motorhomes on the road, all of us can expect to enjoy the countryside as much as anyone else, without taking the mickey.

It's all about showing care and respect to other people, especially locals and leaving a site in the same or better condition than we found it when we arrived.

Good manners and consideration towards others would go a long way towards offsetting any future problems.

Simple really.

And on that happy note, I'm just about to set off in my van for the rest of this weekend - maybe I'll see you down by the gorgeous Helford River? (There's a lovely, large, level free spot down there virtually alongside the river which hardly anyone knows about)

Now, where's my bottle of red wine?

Enjoy West Cornwall! Party on! 

Mark


----------



## peribro

I've just driven along the coast road between Watergate Bay and Padstow and passed a couple of vans parked up for the night in a layby above Bedruthan Steps. Fantastic views and no charge for the night so good luck to them. I can't imagine anyone could complain about what they are doing - so long as they are not planning a holiday in the layby!


----------



## erneboy

GerryD said:


> This is inconsiderate use of a facility that makes the area motorhome friendly. But then it is no more inconsiderate than those that do the same on the Spanish Costas and have made it difficult for the legitimate motorhomers.
> Once again it is the few spoiling it for the masses.
> Gerry


Who is to be the arbiter of legitimacy? Probably local authorities and Governments, almost certainly not members of this forum.

I think my motorhoming is just as legitimate as that of any other user. I just do not like camp sites, but I never make disapproving comments about those who do. Sadly, as we see frequently, that is a one way courtesy.

For those who are very much against wild camping: please note that I have used measured language in this post and have not launched personal attacks on those with whom I disagree, Alan.


----------



## Hobbyfan

*Re: Free overnighting in West Cornwall*



TomThumb said:


> Considering the fact that you are a self contained unit with everything you require onboard, your tyres taking up no more than about two sq ft of land, how on earth they can justify charging anywhere between £20-50 per night, is quite beyond me especially when the facility is nothing more than a field in the middle of nowhere.
> Mark


Was there ever a more ludicrous argument to justify not paying for a camp site!

Two square feet of land? Does the bit under and around your motor-home not count?

Yet another person who thinks that running a business is money for old rope and that all you have to do is buy a field and people will pay you £25 a night to stay in it! Yea, course they will!

And as for this self-contained nonsense, how does a camp-site owner know that you are the type of motor-homer who will eschew his expensive facilities and use his on-board ones. Many motor-homers, when on a site, prefer to use the more spacious arrangements that are provided.

And of course camp-sites have a limited season so your investment has to be recouped in a short period and you still have to earn a living somehow through the winter?

If you were to sell your house, would you get the highest price that you can, or would you think: "I only paid £100K for this ten years ago and it's unfair charging this young couple £250K just because prices in this area have risen, so I'll do the decent thing and let them have it for £150K." Yea, course you would!

In my experience it's the people who constantly bang on about how costs, who are themselves the tightest and meanest on the planet and, when the transaction is the other way round, i.e., when they are selling, they'll saw the last ha'penny in half!

Finally, camp site, or any other costs, are not compulsory you know. If a vendor offers you a service and you don't like the deal then don't take him up on it! If a camp-site owner is overcharging for the service he provides people won't use his site and he'll go bust!


----------



## barryd

I think both TomThumb and Hobbyfan both have a point. As we never use campsite facilities at all why would I pay loads of money for a campsite? However they cant really give me a discount I suppose as there would be an outcry from tenters and tuggers no doubt. They could however do what I have seen on the continent and provide an aire type facility outside of the actual site.

My business hat agrees with Hobbyfan in that if it were me that owned the campsite I would want to sell my pitches for the maximum amount of money the market would take. I would however think about the market I am excluding such as wild campers / motorhomers like me who wont pay more than a tenner to park. I would therefore try and accomodate them outside the main site or in some kind of Aire type facility if possible rather than exclude them completely which is also depriving me, the campsite owner of a so far untapped revenue stream.


----------



## erneboy

I agree with Barry but that concept does not seem to chime with camp site owners or councils in the UK, I don't understand why not since it can be seen working well in other countries.

I also think that the comments some people make on business clearly shows that they have no business experience at all. No business is simple and very few are getting money for old rope as is often inferred. There are however various levels of service which command prices commensurate with the investment and administration involved, it follows that those who do not want or need elaborate facilities can be accommodated in more basic way at lower cost if there is the will to do so, Alan.


----------



## Hobbyfan

barryd said:


> I think both TomThumb and Hobbyfan both have a point. As we never use campsite facilities at all why would I pay loads of money for a campsite? However they cant really give me a discount I suppose as there would be an outcry from tenters and tuggers no doubt. They could however do what I have seen on the continent and provide an aire type facility outside of the actual site.


I think that providing what is in effect an aire, adjoining a site, is a good idea and I've seen one in France that has this facility.

The problem is of course that you then have to issue keys for the showers, lavatories, washing-up facilities etc. because there is one thing you can guarantee, which is that some motor-homers would pay the aire price and then sneak in and use the facilities!

The other argument is effective use of the land. In this small country land costs a fortune compared to say, France. Would you write off a section of your site to motor-homes at £10 a night when you could make those pitches generate £20?

And of course there's the facilities question. If you've invested a lot of money in superb shower facilities it's bit galling if people want to pay half the normal price and not use them.

Let's look on the bright side for once, because we're self-contained we can at least wild camp occasionally and we can always use the superb network of CLs, which have low prices.


----------



## barryd

Oh yes I completely agree we are well catered for. Well at least my needs are. As I posted on this thread earlier. We will wild camp but only where it is a lovely spot, in the middle of knowhere where (hopefully) I wont upset anyone and nobody will bother me, otherwise its CL or CS all the way. Im on a CL right now in the lake district, 3 nights at a tenner a night with EHU in August in the Lakes and I only booked it this week!! I defy any one to find better value than that in the Lakes in August. (Yes I know there are some good wild spots in the lakes but we wanted to stay put in one area for a little while and scooter about)

With the campsite Aire thing, they are often just a car park with access to water and waste disposal. If they want access to showers, pools etc then they can go on the campsite and pay more. I did however book on an Aire outside a packed campsite in the Black Forest (Titasee) where we pretty much had it to ourselves. We still had access to all the facilities of the campsite but it was 12 euros rather than 20 so not sure what that was about.

Personally it doesnt matter to me what these campsites do but it does to others and I think some of them are missing an opportunity of grabbing some of the CL / CS business. Even a car park or small grassy area thats not been used will house quite a few vans. If you have been on a packed French Aire you will know what I mean!


----------



## TomThumb

*Re: Free overnighting in West Cornwall*



Hobbyfan said:


> Was there ever a more ludicrous argument to justify not paying for a camp site!
> 
> Two square feet of land? Does the bit under and around your motor-home not count?
> 
> Yet another person who thinks that running a business is money for old rope and that all you have to do is buy a field and people will pay you £25 a night to stay in it! Yea, course they will!
> 
> And as for this self-contained nonsense, how does a camp-site owner know that you are the type of motor-homer who will eschew his expensive facilities and use his on-board ones. Many motor-homers, when on a site, prefer to use the more spacious arrangements that are provided.
> 
> And of course camp-sites have a limited season so your investment has to be recouped in a short period and you still have to earn a living somehow through the winter?
> 
> If you were to sell your house, would you get the highest price that you can, or would you think: "I only paid £100K for this ten years ago and it's unfair charging this young couple £250K just because prices in this area have risen, so I'll do the decent thing and let them have it for £150K." Yea, course you would!
> 
> In my experience it's the people who constantly bang on about how costs, who are themselves the tightest and meanest on the planet and, when the transaction is the other way round, i.e., when they are selling, they'll saw the last ha'penny in half!
> 
> Finally, camp site, or any other costs, are not compulsory you know. If a vendor offers you a service and you don't like the deal then don't take him up on it! If a camp-site owner is overcharging for the service he provides people won't use his site and he'll go bust!


I didn't join this forum to be insulted by another member immediately with my very first post.

I don't know what your beef is or what your argument with me is all about and quite frankly to put it bluntly... I couldn't care less.

What did I state that was so very wrong that you immediately have to pick up on my points raised and instantly start tearing my post or opinion apart?

If it's going to be like this here, I can think of better activities to occupy my mind.

Assuming that other posters here welcome newbies upon this forum, hopefully we can ignore one another in the future.

Now, back from my overnight very short weekend away, for those other posters interested...

If you want a glorious, stunning, beautiful full sea view right across Mounts Bay which isn't going to cost you a penny, you could do a lot worse than the clifftop carpark at Poldhu Cove.

From Helston, head towards The Lizard, go past RNAS Culdrose until you come to a roundabout.

At the roundabout go straight on.

Take the first right a hundred yards down the road.

Stay on this road until you go past Mullion Golf Course on the right, 200 hundred yards after the clubhouse the road will start going down a steep hill towards the beach.

At the bottom of the hill, on the hairpin bend, turn right, in other words, signal right but in effect you go straight on.

This is a little tarmac lane with Poldhu Cove beach dropping away on the left hand side. Up the hill past the little bungalow on the right and the lane ends in a small gravel car park looking straight over the cliff, Poldhu Cove will be to your left, Gunwalloe (Church Cove) will be to your right.

The view is absolutely stunning from there, with uninterrupted views across Mounts Bay.

There is no pay and display, no signs telling you that you cannot park there overnight and no wheel clamping signs.

Last night (Saturday night) there was besides me four other small camper vans parked up. (All like me, locals from nearby towns)

It's a gorgeous little spot, extremely peaceful and very safe.

The sunset there 2 1/2 hours ago was simply stunning! As was dawn this morning with clear blue skies, just absolutely bloomin' wonderful!

On my travels around Goonhilly Downs and The Lizard, I found one or two other wonderful locations also, one I knew about before, the other was a new one to me.

First, Kynance Cove car park, it belongs to the National Trust, incredible views - absolutely out of this world beautiful. (A view to kill for)

You can park in the upper level carpark (gravel) or on the grass on the lower half, it is like Poldhu Cove clifftop carpark, completely level in many places with loads of room for turning around perfectly safely.

I think it's £4 for the day, peanuts.

I've never had a problem parking there all night, the NT staff are always very friendly and welcoming.

Now, at The Lizard, bang in the centre of the village, you'll see the green where you can park, just to one side at the back of the green is a farmers field with open gate access.

You'll see an old red farmers water bowser with the word Car Park painted in big white letters on it, you can't miss it. (It's on the right hand side)

Go in there and you put your money in the metal box on the other side of the water bowser, whatever you want to. It simply says: Please Give Generously.

In other words it's up to you what you put in there.

Again you've got wonderful sea views from this location. Yesterday afternoon there were about 5 tents and cars in there and one motorhome.

Another stunning location is just 3 miles away, I was there this morning - Cadgwith.

Just before you get to this stunningly beautiful village, you've got the village car park tucked out of the way on the left if approaching from Kuggar.

It's £2 for the full day and the same for an overnight stay.

It's extremely peaceful, very clean and again completely level with plenty of turning space. Split into two levels, go for the lower level, you will not be disappointed. Officially, no overnight sleeping but this is your choice.

Like many places on The Lizard, personally I don't think you'll have a problem if you're quiet and show respect to other people. No homes overlook the carpark, it is in a very quiet setting with lots of trees for good cover.

Found a few other places tucked away but that'll do you all for now.

If you are heading anywhere near Mullion or The Lizard peninsular there are a large number of places to choose from tucked away on the labyrinth of back lanes.

I hope some of you find this information useful.

Kindest regards,

Mark


----------



## TomThumb

Sorry, here's another one...

Spoke to John this afternoon at *Wild Camping*, *Ruan Minor*, looked at the site with his permission.

Had a really good 20 minute conversation with the old boy.

He's got a lovely site for tents and motorhomes, 2 fields, extraordinarily peaceful, very close to Mullion, The Lizard, Kynance Cove, Goonhilly, Cadgwith, the Helford River etc etc.

Completely level, toilet and shower block, incredibly peaceful location on The Lizard road - just £10 per night unless you're Italian and like to haggle, that'll get his goat going lol.

Here is the address...

*Wild Camping*
Rose-in-the-Valley
Ruan Minor
Helston
Cornwall
TR12 7LH

Tel: 01326 290809

Pets and children welcome.
Shower and toilet facilities.
Quiet tranquil rural location.
Just 2 miles from Lizard Point.

Again, I hope this helps someone out.

Best,

Mark


----------



## Hobbyfan

*Re: Free overnighting in West Cornwall*



TomThumb said:


> Hobbyfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't join this forum to be insulted by another member immediately with my very first post.
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps if you made sensible suggestions and didn't imply that camp-site owners are some kind of thieves?
> 
> Your comment that a motor-home using a site only takes up the two square feet of land that its tyres are on is just silly!
> 
> Your entire thread reeks of someone who has absolutely no idea of how businesses have to operate and who doesn't even seem prepared to see anyone else's side of a discussion.
Click to expand...


----------



## parkmoy

*Re: Free overnighting in West Cornwall*



Hobbyfan said:


> TomThumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobbyfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't join this forum to be insulted by another member immediately with my very first post.
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps if you made sensible suggestions and didn't imply that camp-site owners are some kind of thieves?
> 
> Your comment that a motor-home using a site only takes up the two square feet of land that its tyres are on is just silly!
> 
> Your entire thread reeks of someone who has absolutely no idea of how businesses have to operate and who doesn't even seem prepared to see anyone else's side of a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TomThumb, welcome to the forum and thanks for your helpful posts re wild camping spots.
> 
> Hobbyfan, why do you feel it is necessary to make personal attacks? You can disagree with someone's opinions without insinuating they are idiots.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hobbyfan

*Re: Free overnighting in West Cornwall*



parkmoy said:


> Hobbyfan, why do you feel it is necessary to make personal attacks? You can disagree with someone's opinions without insinuating they are idiots.


Hang on - he implied that camp-site owners who charge £20-25 are nothing short of thieves. He asked how they can possibly justify this when all you are using is two feet of land on which your wheels are parked.

This isn't just his opinion, it's plain wrong and plain silly. I'm a businessman and I'm tired of people who have absolutely no idea of the costs involved in running a business who denigrate us and make comments such as this.

Do you believe that because your motor-home actually only physically comes into contact with two square feet of land, that the site fee should reflect this?

Is it OK for him to attack and denigrate site-owners, but not OK for me to point out the vacuity of his position?

In case you missed it, this is what he wrote:

"Considering the fact that you are a self contained unit with everything you require onboard, your tyres taking up no more than about two sq ft of land, how on earth they can justify charging anywhere between £20-50 per night, is quite beyond me ...."

I could write an article on how they can justify it but I won't bore you!


----------



## parkmoy

*Re: Free overnighting in West Cornwall*



Hobbyfan said:


> parkmoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hobbyfan, why do you feel it is necessary to make personal attacks? You can disagree with someone's opinions without insinuating they are idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on - he implied that camp-site owners who charge £20-25 are nothing short of thieves. He asked how they can possibly justify this when all you are using is two feet of land on which your wheels are parked.
> 
> This isn't just his opinion, it's plain wrong and plain silly. I'm a businessman and I'm tired of people who have absolutely no idea of the costs involved in running a business who denigrate us and make comments such as this.
> 
> Do you believe that because your motor-home actually only physically comes into contact with two square feet of land, that the site fee should reflect this?
> 
> Is it OK for him to attack and denigrate site-owners, but not OK for me to point out the vacuity of his position?
> 
> In case you missed it, this is what he wrote:
> 
> "Considering the fact that you are a self contained unit with everything you require onboard, your tyres taking up no more than about two sq ft of land, how on earth they can justify charging anywhere between £20-50 per night, is quite beyond me ...."
> 
> I could write an article on how they can justify it but I won't bore you!
Click to expand...

I don't want this to become a flame war, and I'm sure TomThumb is more than capable of defending himself, but I really must comment on what you have said.

He said, and you left this bit out, ".... especially when the facility is nothing more than a field in the middle of nowhere."

No mention of thieves, implied or actual. He poses a legitimate question and you are entitled to address his point but not by calling him stupid or silly.

All I'm asking for is reasoned rebuttal and a bit of politeness to other members.


----------



## Hobbyfan

*Re: Free overnighting in West Cornwall*



parkmoy said:


> He said, and you left this bit out, ".... especially when the facility is nothing more than a field in the middle of nowhere."
> All I'm asking for is reasoned rebuttal and a bit of politeness to other members.


This is what he said:

"Considering the fact that you are a self contained unit with everything you require onboard, your tyres taking up no more than about two sq ft of land, how on earth they can justify charging anywhere between £20-50 per night, is quite beyond me especially when the facility is nothing more than a field in the middle of nowhere. "

No one charges £20-£50 a night for "a field in the middle of nowhere".

Sites with prices like this are developed sites where a huge amount of investment has gone in and you're still not mentioning the two square feet of land that he seems to think he should be charged for.

It was this comment that I described as 'ludicrous' which it is!

As I said earlier, it was an unjustified and completely inaccurate attack on businesses by someone who clearly has an irrational bias.

I've made my point and I have no wish now to continue this debate but I will not apologise for continuing to defend businessmen. We are not all thieves and robbers as some seem to imply.


----------



## Glandwr

I live in an area that relies a lot on the tourist pound for its economy. Most of the caravan parks. campsites, car parks (fields adjacent to natural attractions that are charged for), cafes, guesthouses etc. were started off by local people and all seemed to be reasonably priced.

The car park at the waterfall was until recent years free for "local" people. Now all of these businesses have been sold on at least once. Nearly all the present owners are “from away” and heavily indebted to the bank. The prices have rocketed but it’s the banks that are benefiting. 

In addition many of these “tourist” businesses were originally a secondary family income. We now have city people buying them hoping to live the dream but instead juggling debts and trying to support a family on them.

Rightly or wrongly I can see why some prices are regarded as “rip offs”, but don’t think it’s the “businessman/woman” to quote Hobbyfan who’s doing the exploiting.

Incidentally the carpark “owner” (from away) at the waterfall is in feud with village since he has started charging locals £2 to visit what they regard as “their” waterfall. What is not fully appreciated is that the landed estate that actually owns the field and rents it to him has woken up to its earning potential. It had previously been rented at agricultural rates. 

Life is not as simple as be would like it to be and villains not always obvious.

Dick


----------



## barryd

TomThumb

I didnt notice you were a newbie so Welcome to the Forum!!!  

I am sure we are all grateful for your really helpful and informative posts of wild camping and parking spots. Excellent.

Dont know if you know but we have a campsite database that includes parking and wild spots. if you Click on the REVIEWS menu at the top of the the main page you can search and also add sites and spots that you have found so others can find them. Im sure many like to keep them to themselves so thanks very much for sharing!

BD


----------



## flyingpig

*Re: Free overnighting in West Cornwall*



TomThumb said:


> Hobbyfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was there ever a more ludicrous argument to justify not paying for a camp site!
> 
> Two square feet of land? Does the bit under and around your motor-home not count?
> 
> Yet another person who thinks that running a business is money for old rope and that all you have to do is buy a field and people will pay you £25 a night to stay in it! Yea, course they will!
> 
> And as for this self-contained nonsense, how does a camp-site owner know that you are the type of motor-homer who will eschew his expensive facilities and use his on-board ones. Many motor-homers, when on a site, prefer to use the more spacious arrangements that are provided.
> 
> And of course camp-sites have a limited season so your investment has to be recouped in a short period and you still have to earn a living somehow through the winter?
> 
> If you were to sell your house, would you get the highest price that you can, or would you think: "I only paid £100K for this ten years ago and it's unfair charging this young couple £250K just because prices in this area have risen, so I'll do the decent thing and let them have it for £150K." Yea, course you would!
> 
> In my experience it's the people who constantly bang on about how costs, who are themselves the tightest and meanest on the planet and, when the transaction is the other way round, i.e., when they are selling, they'll saw the last ha'penny in half!
> 
> Finally, camp site, or any other costs, are not compulsory you know. If a vendor offers you a service and you don't like the deal then don't take him up on it! If a camp-site owner is overcharging for the service he provides people won't use his site and he'll go bust!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't join this forum to be insulted by another member immediately with my very first post.
> 
> I don't know what your beef is or what your argument with me is all about and quite frankly to put it bluntly... I couldn't care less.
> 
> What did I state that was so very wrong that you immediately have to pick up on my points raised and instantly start tearing my post or opinion apart?
> 
> If it's going to be like this here, I can think of better activities to occupy my mind.
> 
> Assuming that other posters here welcome newbies upon this forum, hopefully we can ignore one another in the future.
> 
> Now, back from my overnight very short weekend away, for those other posters interested...
> 
> If you want a glorious, stunning, beautiful full sea view right across Mounts Bay which isn't going to cost you a penny, you could do a lot worse than the clifftop carpark at Poldhu Cove.
> 
> From Helston, head towards The Lizard, go past RNAS Culdrose until you come to a roundabout.
> 
> At the roundabout go straight on.
> 
> Take the first right a hundred yards down the road.
> 
> Stay on this road until you go past Mullion Golf Course on the right, 200 hundred yards after the clubhouse the road will start going down a steep hill towards the beach.
> 
> At the bottom of the hill, on the hairpin bend, turn right, in other words, signal right but in effect you go straight on.
> 
> This is a little tarmac lane with Poldhu Cove beach dropping away on the left hand side. Up the hill past the little bungalow on the right and the lane ends in a small gravel car park looking straight over the cliff, Poldhu Cove will be to your left, Gunwalloe (Church Cove) will be to your right.
> 
> The view is absolutely stunning from there, with uninterrupted views across Mounts Bay.
> 
> There is no pay and display, no signs telling you that you cannot park there overnight and no wheel clamping signs.
> 
> Last night (Saturday night) there was besides me four other small camper vans parked up. (All like me, locals from nearby towns)
> 
> It's a gorgeous little spot, extremely peaceful and very safe.
> 
> The sunset there 2 1/2 hours ago was simply stunning! As was dawn this morning with clear blue skies, just absolutely bloomin' wonderful!
> 
> On my travels around Goonhilly Downs and The Lizard, I found one or two other wonderful locations also, one I knew about before, the other was a new one to me.
> 
> First, Kynance Cove car park, it belongs to the National Trust, incredible views - absolutely out of this world beautiful. (A view to kill for)
> 
> You can park in the upper level carpark (gravel) or on the grass on the lower half, it is like Poldhu Cove clifftop carpark, completely level in many places with loads of room for turning around perfectly safely.
> 
> I think it's £4 for the day, peanuts.
> 
> I've never had a problem parking there all night, the NT staff are always very friendly and welcoming.
> 
> Now, at The Lizard, bang in the centre of the village, you'll see the green where you can park, just to one side at the back of the green is a farmers field with open gate access.
> 
> You'll see an old red farmers water bowser with the word Car Park painted in big white letters on it, you can't miss it. (It's on the right hand side)
> 
> Go in there and you put your money in the metal box on the other side of the water bowser, whatever you want to. It simply says: Please Give Generously.
> 
> In other words it's up to you what you put in there.
> 
> Again you've got wonderful sea views from this location. Yesterday afternoon there were about 5 tents and cars in there and one motorhome.
> 
> Another stunning location is just 3 miles away, I was there this morning - Cadgwith.
> 
> Just before you get to this stunningly beautiful village, you've got the village car park tucked out of the way on the left if approaching from Kuggar.
> 
> It's £2 for the full day and the same for an overnight stay.
> 
> It's extremely peaceful, very clean and again completely level with plenty of turning space. Split into two levels, go for the lower level, you will not be disappointed. Officially, no overnight sleeping but this is your choice.
> 
> Like many places on The Lizard, personally I don't think you'll have a problem if you're quiet and show respect to other people. No homes overlook the carpark, it is in a very quiet setting with lots of trees for good cover.
> 
> Found a few other places tucked away but that'll do you all for now.
> 
> If you are heading anywhere near Mullion or The Lizard peninsular there are a large number of places to choose from tucked away on the labyrinth of back lanes.
> 
> I hope some of you find this information useful.
> 
> Kindest regards,
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

Nicely said Mark, and welcome to the forum! don't give up on us yet,most subscibers to the site are not as vociferous and quite pleasant! 

Flyingpig (Ken)


----------



## flyingpig

*Re: Free overnighting in West Cornwall*



TomThumb said:


> Hobbyfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was there ever a more ludicrous argument to justify not paying for a camp site!
> 
> Two square feet of land? Does the bit under and around your motor-home not count?
> 
> Yet another person who thinks that running a business is money for old rope and that all you have to do is buy a field and people will pay you £25 a night to stay in it! Yea, course they will!
> 
> And as for this self-contained nonsense, how does a camp-site owner know that you are the type of motor-homer who will eschew his expensive facilities and use his on-board ones. Many motor-homers, when on a site, prefer to use the more spacious arrangements that are provided.
> 
> And of course camp-sites have a limited season so your investment has to be recouped in a short period and you still have to earn a living somehow through the winter?
> 
> If you were to sell your house, would you get the highest price that you can, or would you think: "I only paid £100K for this ten years ago and it's unfair charging this young couple £250K just because prices in this area have risen, so I'll do the decent thing and let them have it for £150K." Yea, course you would!
> 
> In my experience it's the people who constantly bang on about how costs, who are themselves the tightest and meanest on the planet and, when the transaction is the other way round, i.e., when they are selling, they'll saw the last ha'penny in half!
> 
> Finally, camp site, or any other costs, are not compulsory you know. If a vendor offers you a service and you don't like the deal then don't take him up on it! If a camp-site owner is overcharging for the service he provides people won't use his site and he'll go bust!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't join this forum to be insulted by another member immediately with my very first post.
> 
> I don't know what your beef is or what your argument with me is all about and quite frankly to put it bluntly... I couldn't care less.
> 
> What did I state that was so very wrong that you immediately have to pick up on my points raised and instantly start tearing my post or opinion apart?
> 
> If it's going to be like this here, I can think of better activities to occupy my mind.
> 
> Assuming that other posters here welcome newbies upon this forum, hopefully we can ignore one another in the future.
> 
> Now, back from my overnight very short weekend away, for those other posters interested...
> 
> If you want a glorious, stunning, beautiful full sea view right across Mounts Bay which isn't going to cost you a penny, you could do a lot worse than the clifftop carpark at Poldhu Cove.
> 
> From Helston, head towards The Lizard, go past RNAS Culdrose until you come to a roundabout.
> 
> At the roundabout go straight on.
> 
> Take the first right a hundred yards down the road.
> 
> Stay on this road until you go past Mullion Golf Course on the right, 200 hundred yards after the clubhouse the road will start going down a steep hill towards the beach.
> 
> At the bottom of the hill, on the hairpin bend, turn right, in other words, signal right but in effect you go straight on.
> 
> This is a little tarmac lane with Poldhu Cove beach dropping away on the left hand side. Up the hill past the little bungalow on the right and the lane ends in a small gravel car park looking straight over the cliff, Poldhu Cove will be to your left, Gunwalloe (Church Cove) will be to your right.
> 
> The view is absolutely stunning from there, with uninterrupted views across Mounts Bay.
> 
> There is no pay and display, no signs telling you that you cannot park there overnight and no wheel clamping signs.
> 
> Last night (Saturday night) there was besides me four other small camper vans parked up. (All like me, locals from nearby towns)
> 
> It's a gorgeous little spot, extremely peaceful and very safe.
> 
> The sunset there 2 1/2 hours ago was simply stunning! As was dawn this morning with clear blue skies, just absolutely bloomin' wonderful!
> 
> On my travels around Goonhilly Downs and The Lizard, I found one or two other wonderful locations also, one I knew about before, the other was a new one to me.
> 
> First, Kynance Cove car park, it belongs to the National Trust, incredible views - absolutely out of this world beautiful. (A view to kill for)
> 
> You can park in the upper level carpark (gravel) or on the grass on the lower half, it is like Poldhu Cove clifftop carpark, completely level in many places with loads of room for turning around perfectly safely.
> 
> I think it's £4 for the day, peanuts.
> 
> I've never had a problem parking there all night, the NT staff are always very friendly and welcoming.
> 
> Now, at The Lizard, bang in the centre of the village, you'll see the green where you can park, just to one side at the back of the green is a farmers field with open gate access.
> 
> You'll see an old red farmers water bowser with the word Car Park painted in big white letters on it, you can't miss it. (It's on the right hand side)
> 
> Go in there and you put your money in the metal box on the other side of the water bowser, whatever you want to. It simply says: Please Give Generously.
> 
> In other words it's up to you what you put in there.
> 
> Again you've got wonderful sea views from this location. Yesterday afternoon there were about 5 tents and cars in there and one motorhome.
> 
> Another stunning location is just 3 miles away, I was there this morning - Cadgwith.
> 
> Just before you get to this stunningly beautiful village, you've got the village car park tucked out of the way on the left if approaching from Kuggar.
> 
> It's £2 for the full day and the same for an overnight stay.
> 
> It's extremely peaceful, very clean and again completely level with plenty of turning space. Split into two levels, go for the lower level, you will not be disappointed. Officially, no overnight sleeping but this is your choice.
> 
> Like many places on The Lizard, personally I don't think you'll have a problem if you're quiet and show respect to other people. No homes overlook the carpark, it is in a very quiet setting with lots of trees for good cover.
> 
> Found a few other places tucked away but that'll do you all for now.
> 
> If you are heading anywhere near Mullion or The Lizard peninsular there are a large number of places to choose from tucked away on the labyrinth of back lanes.
> 
> I hope some of you find this information useful.
> 
> Kindest regards,
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

Nicely said Mark, and welcome to the forum! don't give up on us yet,most subscibers to the site are not as vociferous and quite pleasant! 

Flyingpig (Ken)


----------



## Hobbyfan

*Re: Free overnighting in West Cornwall*



flyingpig said:


> Nicely said Mark, and welcome to the forum! don't give up on us yet,most subscibers to the site are not as vociferous and quite pleasant!
> 
> Flyingpig (Ken)


Yes, you're another one who, earlier on in this thread made wildly exaggerated claims about camp site costs in Cornwall and has absolutely no idea about the costs and trials of running a business!

This is a quote of yours:

"And so say I as well! Rip off sites in abundance down in Cornwall."  

Pity you feel the need to stir things up again.


----------



## flyingpig

*Re: Free overnighting in West Cornwall*



Hobbyfan said:


> flyingpig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely said Mark, and welcome to the forum! don't give up on us yet,most subscibers to the site are not as vociferous and quite pleasant!
> 
> Flyingpig (Ken)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you're another one who, earlier on in this thread made wildly exaggerated claims about camp site costs in Cornwall and has absolutely no idea about the costs and trials of running a business!
> 
> This is a quote of yours:
> 
> "And so say I as well! Rip off sites in abundance down in Cornwall."
> 
> Pity you feel the need to stir things up again.
Click to expand...

Correct first time Hobbyfan! You obviously live here as I and Tom Thumb do!!
Read my previous posts! I ran a cafe in St Ives for a full season, (business enough for you)? Also made record profit for the same business that year.
Opinions are not your sacrosanct property, we can all have them.

Calm down, you have a heart attack at this rate!


----------



## TomThumb

*Re: Free overnighting in West Cornwall*



Hobbyfan said:


> Perhaps if you made sensible suggestions and didn't imply that camp-site owners are some kind of thieves?
> 
> Your comment that a motor-home using a site only takes up the two square feet of land that its tyres are on is just silly!
> 
> Your entire thread reeks of someone who has absolutely no idea of how businesses have to operate and who doesn't even seem prepared to see anyone else's side of a discussion.


Let me get pretty blunt with you personally, no-one else just you.

First though, much appreciation to the other posters here for your kind and considerate welcoming and positive comments. It's a shame everyone else cannot be like you.

Since this will be my last post here at this forum HobbyFan, you'll have to excuse my extremely to the point forum language.

HobbyFan, stop jumping on the first comment you see posted by any one individual and bloody well grow up.

I'm not some wet behind the ears young person who has never been in business for himself before.

Twenty eight years I've been in business running a company here in Cornwall, employing staff etc and advising others in business how to market successfully on and offline. I've lived through two major recessions and I'm still going, with zero debts and going from strength to strength year on year.

Rather than jumping to false conclusions and making false assumptions, ramming your point home on the most spurious of arguments - you might do better to relax your very negative tone a little bit and rather focus on the positive things in life, not the negative all the time.

I did not imply whether you believe it or not that camp site owners are a bunch of 'thieves', as you so succinctly put it.

I was merely making a point, an observation, making a comment from my own personal position, understanding of the matter. Nothing more and most certainly, nothing less.

You don't know me, you wouldn't appreciate the fact that I have actually been in this business myself and have very direct working experience in this particular market, as well as a number of other business interests over the years.

So get off your high horse sunshine and simmer down with your insults towards other people who you've never had the pleasure of meeting personally, in your sad pathetic little life.

This is a forum, people discuss things on forums, they make observations based on their own personal experiences but what is not welcomed generally speaking, newbie or not, is going for the jugular, particularly towards newer posters who want to contribute positively and help other people.

I for one don't need to waste any more time on a forum than is absolutely necessary, especially when the odd one or two posters such as yourself are so utterly pedantic and write utter nonsense emanating from whence the sun does not shine.

Over and out.

Mark


----------



## Hobbyfan

Well Tom, perhaps if you'd made your post more moderate instead of accusing site owners of charging between £20 and £50 for the use of nothing more than a bit of field.

I'm genuinely sorry if you're upset but quite frankly I do find your attitude as aggressive as anyone's on this forum.

There is no doubt that your post, and I hadn't noticed that it was your first, not that this makes any difference, was inflammatory.

I admit that as a businessman I react rather differently to what I see as an attack on business, which is how I saw yours.

If you don't want to use sites, fine, but why come on here with a wildly exaggerated attack on site owners?

Let's just let this rest shall we, we've both made our positions clear and if you want to take your bat and ball home that's fine. I'd rather you didn't but that's up to you!

Edited to say:

Just to remind people, this is what you said:

"Considering the fact that you are a self contained unit with everything you require onboard, your tyres taking up no more than about two sq ft of land, how on earth they can justify charging anywhere between £20-50 per night, is quite beyond me especially when the facility is nothing more than a field in the middle of nowhere. "

Rereading that, do you really consider that it's a reasonable assessment of the situation? Where are the people charging £50 for nothing more than a couple of fields in the middle of nowhere?

I'm sorry if you think I over-reacted but come on!


----------



## norms

Hi there all,
I'm new too and would like to thank Mark for his park up spots. We live in Cornwall and recently got our camper so will be taking advantage of your suggestions.
Could you explain a bit more where the Helford River one is, as I don't know that area too well and would like to explore it.
As to campsites, whether they are charging too much or not we couldn't afford to stay in anything charging more than the cheaper CL's and if all the wildcampers started using them they'd all be full in no time.......
Norma


----------



## TomThumb

My apologies no replying to you before.

For the Helford River area, there are two places which spring to mind...

One is at Durgan carpark (£2 honesty box), make your way to Mawnan Smith, keep the Red Lion pub on your left as you drive towards Glendurgan and Trebah Gardens, go past shute Hill on the left, 1/2 mile further up the road there's a small crossroads.

Turn left at this crossroad going towards the hamlet of Durgan. Go past the farm on the right and immediately after that is the carpark, it's level and extremely peaceful, both gravel and grass areas - I park in there fairly regularly. No-one will ever disturb you in there and it's a two minute walk down to the Helford River.

The other one is on the other side of the river at Helford Village. It's a Kerrier District Council carpark, sloping but there is a level position or two right at the very bottom besides the grass bank. it's right next door to the yacht club with views through the trees across the river. Again, it's a stunning little spot, very peaceful and quiet.

Another one is at Cadgwith which I think I mentioned before.

If you want all round sea views, try Pendennis Point carpart at Falmouth, the sea views in all directions are amazing. This one is completely 100% free of charge with no restrictions on overnight parking. Can be a bit windswept at times. If this is the case head towards Castle Beach and on the left you'll see a layby on the one way system around Pendennis headland, again free of charge and no restrictions with views across Castle, Gyllyngvase, Swanpool and Maenporth beaches.

I'm still getting out and about every weekend, last excellent trip was exploring all around Dartmoor in Devon where there is an abundance of spots to park up for the night with stunning views and no parking fees. (Except around Burrator Reservoir which had covert vehicle removal signs in a few places, something to be aware of.)

I hope this helps a few of you out and if you need any more suggestions, please do feel free to ask.

Kindest regards,


Mark


----------



## Annsman

Now Mark's posted the addresses of these wonderful sounding places to park up for free we'd all better get down to Cornwall PDQ and get a spec before word gets round and these get shut/charged!


----------



## Glyn395

I spent the whole of last summer working in Cornwall and living first in the back of a small Fiat Doblo van and then in an old Renault motorhome. I managed ok and the only problem I had was the boy racers waking me up if I'd parked near an Industrial Estate or once two cars of inconsiderate Eastern Europeans parking front and back of my Fiat late one night. Managed to scare the hell out of them when the back door of a seemingly empty tiny van creaked open and someone jumped out , walked to the front and drove off.

I did have a few rules though as I was staying in the same area and was bound to get noticed. I never stayed more than two nights in any layby or wild camping site, always took any litter with me (even stuff that wasn't mine - you can always drop it off in carpark bins later) and leave early and arrive late.

As I was there for 3-4 months I joined the Council Gym for unlimited showers, toilets and even managed to get pretty fit as I went every day so usually either had a workout or a swim.

Just need to be low profile, tidy and you should be ok.


----------



## Vita

*Free overnighting in West Cornwall*

On the north coast road between Portreath and Godrevy I often see motorhomes staying the night - there are plenty of off-road places to pull in right on the cliff top with great views. There is a cafe at Hell's Mouth and another in the NT car park at Godrevy. Vita


----------

